# Site size - Planning ?



## August (17 Feb 2007)

Hi,

  We have found another site which is just ½ an acre.  The site is located in a non restricted zone however I am wondering whether we would be able to get planning for a 2500 SF dormer given that the site is so small.  If we decide to go with this site we can do so subject to planning however because there is allot of building in the area we have been told that they will be zoning the area soon so I would prefer not to waste my time on this site if I knew it was a non starter.


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Feb 2007)

*Re: Site size - Planning ??*

You should probably seek a 'pre-application' meeting with your local planning authority. It can save, as you say, a lot of needless time-wasting. If the land is about to be rezoned, they should be able to give you some indication of what requirements are likely to be placed on future applications for planning permission.

2,500 sq.f. doesn't strike me as enormous, for a half-acre site...(?)


----------



## rjt (17 Feb 2007)

I'm no expert, but have done a self-build. The size of the house isn't as much a problem as sewage. If you're on a public sewage line you're grand. If not you probably need a septic tank and percolation area and there are strict minimum distances for these.Though there may be modern alternatives eg bioflow which might suit a smaller site, but these are more expensive, and have running costs. EPA have good info. Basically: (Source www.epa.ie) 
House to tank min. 7 metres
House to percolation min. 10 metres
Length of percolation max 20 metres. (Depends on occupants in house)
Minimum from either to a road 4 metres
Minimum fro either to site boundary 3 metres
If your site configuration allows for all this fire ahead to planning office.
PS they usually look at other houses in the area before allowing planning, you're design should be similar to what's there.
Overall it's a very interesting and rewarding experience!


----------



## Superman (18 Feb 2007)

You can get away with a 1/2 acre site in certain circumstances, depending on the area, the site and the local authority.
You will require a treatment unit.


----------



## deesmith (19 Feb 2007)

Hi, we are situated in Louth and we just had a planning meeting with the council last week. he told us we were only allowed 2150ft per 1/2 acre.... we were told (not by council) that everyone can build on 40 swuare metres to the back of the house without planning permission which is another 450ft.... so you can have a 2600ft house on 1/2 acre....the extension has to be at the back or the side of your house


----------



## August (21 Feb 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for the advice.  I spoke to the engineer and he beleives that there should not be a problem.  No we just have to worry about whether our offer will be accepted.  Fingers crosed!!


----------

